# Pics of jig/fixture modifications



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

You may remember my previous thread of about a week or so ago.

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/13499-worse-than-bj-steroids.html

Well..between the weather and other life distractions, it was only today that I got to finish making the modifications I wanted to some of the jigs and fixtures.

As you can see in the first 3 pictures, I made an insert with cams for my TT (Template Tom) template/jig holder that will allow more flexibility to the unit. This idea was stolen.... err.... borrowed from the pictures that Harry posted a while back on the forum. A BIG thanks for sharing those Harry :happy:

The other modification, as seen in the remaining 3 pictures, was to make cut outs for the router handles in my skis. This was recommended by BJ in my orginal post when he grabbed my attention with his math logics and reason for needing them, somehow I knew I was going to need to do it, but BJ has that power of pursuasion that just eats away at you sometimes until you do it :wacko:

Anyhow... a big thanks to both of these contributors for their great ideas and help on the forum. Now on to the next project... the weather has finally improved :dirol:


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

So, Bob, it's been over a half hour since you posted these, and you haven't followed up with pics of any work finished with these marvels! (Nag, nag, nag.)


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

I didn't see it until you posted your pictures,,but you almost have your own small bumper pool table..or to say a good start on one with Harry's /Tom's holding box..

By the way great job on the ski jig, I sure like the holes in the support guides for the router handles  LOL 

By the way here's a shot of my bumper pool table ,see below 

=======


========



Bob said:


> You may remember my previous thread of about a week or so ago.
> 
> http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/13499-worse-than-bj-steroids.html
> 
> ...


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Ralph,

I'm slow, but I'm old..... what's your excuse :haha:


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

BJ,

How come I always like yours better than mine? :yes4:

I'm running out of room in my shop.... I need to stop reading your posts and looking at your pictures :haha:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Bob

Thanks,,,but don't stop reading and looking  you can always use them for fire wood when winter comes again......:dance3:

May I suggest one thing ,don't get mad but you may want to edit your your holding box...you will want to have the short ends of the box flush 
with the other side parts of the box, In that way you can pop it out of your OP table and just flip it 90 deg.then just drop it back in the hole,you will run into times the blank will not be in the right place in the box,,or you will want to use the ski guides on the short end as a guide..  i.e to put in slots more than two but running 90 deg.to the others or on a 45 deg.,it's not a big deal but I'm almost sure you will run into this error in time.. 

Just one more thing ,, you want your cams just a bit taller,, you want to put some scrap under the project 1/4" or 1/2" to lift it off the bottom so you don't route into it,,the short cams will hold the scrap but not the blank project board if they are to short... plus counter sink the screw holes ,you don't want the router base to hang up on them..

======






Bob said:


> BJ,
> 
> How come I always like yours better than mine? :yes4:
> 
> I'm running out of room in my shop.... I need to stop reading your posts and looking at your pictures :haha:


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

BJ,

Don't worry.... I could never stop looking and reading all this good stuff on he forum no matter how full my shop gets. I rekon I would just have to build a bigger shop :haha:

I understand what you are saying about the ends of the holding box and I will look at that harder a little down the road. I have the "VAC" version of the OP table and I am not dealing with a square drop in hole as a result so I had planned on using my jigs on the larger auxilary top I built for that purpose. (see the picture in my orginal thread)

I cut the dowel 3/8" for the first round of cams and was going to cut some different and larger sizes to give me a variety to choose from. The cam holes are counter sunk, but not screwed down tight so they appear to be sticking up in the pictures, but I agree, they do need to all be counter sunk.

Looks like I will have to put your pool table on my list of things to make.... I do like a lot of the elements you incorporated into it :yes4:

Thanks for all the tips.... why in the world would I ever get mad over receiving good advice? :nono:


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Bob, the jig looks very nice.:sold: If you're making it to drop in the OP table, it only needs to drop a 1/4". I too have the vac acc. (I wouldn't trade this setup for anything). Once it's dropped in, it shouldn't move on ya.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Bob said:


> Ralph,
> 
> I'm slow, but I'm old..... what's your excuse :haha:


I'm even older, and live at a ligher altitude?


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Nice job Bob, it looks so nice that I will use it as a decoration piece somewhere in the house

Nicolas


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hamlin said:


> Bob, the jig looks very nice.:sold: If you're making it to drop in the OP table, it only needs to drop a 1/4". I too have the vac acc. (I wouldn't trade this setup for anything). Once it's dropped in, it shouldn't move on ya.



Ken,

Thanks for the info on the 1/4" drop in. I looked at possibly doing it that way, but was not sure it would hold, but now that you have confirmed that it works, I will go back and re-think some design ideas.

Appreciate it!


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Ralph Barker said:


> I'm even older, and live at a ligher altitude?



You mean you have altitude in NM? hehe


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

" auxilary top I built for that purpose. (see the picture in my orginal thread)"

Yep I saw that 

see corner blocks below, use a screw that you have cut off and ground down to a sharp point to find the spot to drill the hole for the blind dowel pin hole..  glue the dowel pin into the drop in board..

OR

Just pickup some 1/4" thick MDF not plywood and drop the router upside down on the MDF, then mark it and cut it out to fit the hole and then put some glue on one side drop it in the hold and put your work board on it and let the glue do it's thing once it's dry your done.. 


=====


=========



Bob said:


> BJ,
> 
> Don't worry.... I could never stop looking and reading all this good stuff on he forum no matter how full my shop gets. I rekon I would just have to build a bigger shop :haha:
> 
> ...


----------



## Doak (Mar 20, 2009)

Bob said:


> BJ,
> 
> 
> 
> *I understand what you are saying about the ends of the holding box and I will look at that harder a little down the road.* I have the "VAC" version of the OP table and I am not dealing with a square drop in hole as a result so I had planned on using my jigs on the larger auxilary top I built for that purpose. (see the picture in my orginal thread):nono:


Bob

The jig holder I have designed which you have constructed is not intended to be used on the OP Table (Is that Oak Park Router table) or any other router table for that matter. 

Use the jig holder as presented and cut your templates to fit into the jig holder from 12mm MDF. Yesterday I constructed two more jig holders for the next two projects I am working on. One is 800mm x 400mm and the other 500mm x 400mm internal dimensions. Obviously I will be working on larger projects - small cabinet where the material will be placed in position and when they are removed they will be ready for assembly. The second project is to produce some serving trays and again all the shaping and joints will be produced for the handle ends before they are removed from the jig holder.

The two projects above I consider suitable for construction by the students in our local coleges where they can be constructed with greater safety.

Tom


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Doak said:


> Bob
> 
> The jig holder I have designed which you have constructed is not intended to be used on the OP Table (Is that Oak Park Router table) or any other router table for that matter.
> 
> ...


Tom,

The jig holder you are speaking of that I constructed is intended to be bolted down to my "auxilary table top" as explained and pictured in my orginal thread. Like you, I do not feel that the OP table is large enough to do much sking on, so I made a specialized top to accomodate the ski and template jig function.


----------



## Doak (Mar 20, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> HI Bob
> 
> Thanks,,,but don't stop reading and looking  you can always use them for fire wood when winter comes again......:dance3:
> 
> ...


This is where you may be adding confusion; the way I read the section highlighted above, the Jig holder was to be used on the OP Table

Tom.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Doak

" adding confusion " I don't think so, I don't have the OP table but I do use my router table top ..for the skis, it's just a easy way of using one cabinet for many jobs..like Bob I have a 11" x 11" hole in the top of my router table and I just added a block the same size as the router mounting plate..

It makes it easy and quick,,Bob did the same thing but added a larger work space (foot print) that was smart on his part I think..

Not clamps needed just drop it in the hole and go to work..


=====



Doak said:


> This is where you may be adding confusion; the way I read the section highlighted above, the Jig holder was to be used on the OP Table
> 
> Tom.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Yes I see that for sure Bob. 

It is just making the router table available for holding the jig holder with a very slight modification, but the jig holder still remains exactly the same for its original use.

It seems your idea just makes it more versatile without really changing the original jig at all. Just change one of the construction procedures. You get the same jig holder after all.


----------

